# Newspaper combine



## Bobcatcharlie (Nov 1, 2015)

Can both the hive above and the hive below have entrances ?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep, sure they can.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

That's my preferred method.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

When I combine I take the unused bottom board, turn it upside down, set it on the top box and slide a entrance reducer in for a few days. It seems to take a lot the anxiety out of the situation.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Most of my colonies use two entrances. Some eventually use one and it's usually....but not always....the upper one.


----------



## Coach62 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ravenseye said:


> Most of my colonies use two entrances. Some eventually use one and it's usually....but not always....the upper one.


Could you post a pic of that setup? Makes sense. I could see where that could reduce or eliminate issues with them not wanting to move up, true?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

rwlaw said:


> It seems to take a lot the anxiety out of the situation.


Exactly. It's also much safer physically for the bees. If a combine is done in hot weather, and the top box does not have an entrance, it can get dangerously hot without proper ventilation. Entrances top and bottom allow them to control temperature and ventilation separately until they have the paper chewed up and then work as one unit.


----------

